# my reef tank



## philo25uk (Jun 4, 2010)

hey this is my second tank its a 125 ltrs juwel rio thats 29 gal. i got the tank second hand off ebay was a bargins really. will try a remember everything. i picked it up on a monday nite and after 2-3 hours of cleaning the tank and getting all the trop stuff out it looked like this








i added the water and sand bed the next next day then waited a few days for everything to settle and to get upto temp. i then added my stock from my old tank and all the water luckly i didn't have any problems or spikes.
so after letting things get settle down and fish and corals settle in. i got more LR and corals. so it was starting to take shape 









i got white spot which most of my fish got.i lost a yellow clown goby and a sharknose goby. after i had got the spot under control and got rid of it. i started having problems with my nirates. nirates were reading bout 20ppm so was doing bout 2 10% water change a week.finally got them to zero and they r still there now thankfully.









this is how the tank was looking. i change the lighting from t8s to 2 aqua rays reef white and 1 marine white 

i think that being us to present day. i have in the tank at the mom different coral bout 10 feather dusters 1 coco worm red and orange. 1 cleaner shrimp a peppermint shrimp (somewhere) bout 10 hermits and 16 snails. fishes r 2 clowns 2 peacock wrasse 1 royal gramma 1 yellow headed jawfish 1 sailfin tang 1 firefish and 1green banded goby. i know that my sailfin tang is going to need rehoming at some point. corals r mainly soft toadstools star poypls zoas mushies few lps frogspawn torch etc
some pics of the tank now.

















this is how the tank looks now has i have taken my pink pussey coral to my lfs









equipment is:
aqua one aquis 700 filter 600lph
v2 200 compact skimmer 
3 aquarays 2 reef white and 1 marine white
koraila 2 2300lph
koraila1 1500lph

thats me hope i didn't bore u to much.
let me know what u think good or bad all comments welcome
thanks phil


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Thats a pretty reef tank it didn't bore me.


----------



## philo25uk (Jun 4, 2010)

glad to hear it.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice! Looks like you got things going your way. Keep up posted with update pics!


----------



## philo25uk (Jun 4, 2010)

yeah got there in the end.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

beautiful tank! the clownfish have very good color too


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice Bipartitus Wrasses, how long have you had them?


----------



## philo25uk (Jun 4, 2010)

Fishfirst said:


> Nice Bipartitus Wrasses, how long have you had them?


i have had them bout 6 months i think.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

very beautiful tank  keep up the good work


----------



## philo25uk (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks guys.

well had abit of a nightmere 2day a coral has fallen from one of the rock i struck it to and when i went to put it back i notice i had 5 majanos on the rock face so i have cover them in millipul and put the coral back


----------



## philo25uk (Jun 4, 2010)

my new member of the tank


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

very cool, I love starfish.

whats a majano?


----------



## philo25uk (Jun 4, 2010)

majanos r a small anemone like aipstasia but a little harder to get rid of


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice reef tank Do you mind naming the fish and corals in this reef tank? I'm thinking about starting a 29 gallon reef tank and i would like to know what corals and fish are good for starters


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

How do you clean the sand in a reef tank? I mean sand needs to be stirred but you cant do that under the rocks, and I highly doubt your going to go and pull them out once a week.


----------



## philo25uk (Jun 4, 2010)

tbh i have never stirred my sand u can get snails fish and starfish to do that job.like nassarius snails sand sifting starfish, jawfish burrows in the sand than there r a few gobies than filter sand like tiger watchmen goby blue cheek goby.once you have got ur rock in and how u want it leave it alone then has moving it will cause the tank to have a mini cycle.


----------



## philo25uk (Jun 4, 2010)

DTetras2 said:


> Very nice reef tank Do you mind naming the fish and corals in this reef tank? I'm thinking about starting a 29 gallon reef tank and i would like to know what corals and fish are good for starters


the fish i have r 2 clownfish 2 peacock wrasse 1 yellow headed jawfish 1 royal gramma 1 green banded goby 1 sailfintang 

corals star polyps, mushrooms zoas leather corals kenya tree torch coral frogspawn.

i would say clownfish gobies and some wrasses r good starter fish

for coral mushrooms zoas green star polyps r very good starters 

hope this helps


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you very much, this will come very much in handy I'm actually changing the tank to a 55 gallon


----------



## philo25uk (Jun 4, 2010)

i have bin having some problems with my sailfin nipping corals and having a go at my starfish. i think it was a case of he was getting to big for the system so he has now bin rehome and i have a very nice looking yellow tang.feel abit sad to have to take my sailfin tang back he was my first fish but it was the best for the fish and the system. i'm really happy with the yellow tang has he adds some very nice colour to the tank.

























will get some better pics when he has settle in 

thanks for looking


----------



## philo25uk (Jun 4, 2010)

little update tank is doing great yellow tang is doing great only bad news is i'm firefish disappear bout 2 weeks ago and haven't seen him since so i have had a new fish


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

nice male mandarin, a bit skinny right now... hopefully he'll fatten up nicely. Do you have a bunch of pods in the tank?


----------



## philo25uk (Jun 4, 2010)

yeah i know he was like that when i had him yeah there is loads in the tank and going set up a pod farm for him


----------

